#       1  8.3 .

## Enic

:Smilie: 

       1  8.3       ,         8.1 , 8.2

   .
  .  .
1   8.3 .    ,   , ?
2      ,       ?   .
3      ?
4        .

 ,  1           ,           .    .

----------


## Naumov

1. ,   .
2. .        
3.    
4. ,       .

----------


## Enic

> 1. ,   .





> 1 *  8.3* .    ,   , ?


,    ?  




> 2 .


 .

   .    ,   ,    .





> 4. ,       .



    .
   ,  .



> 3.


  ,            ?

   " "

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


  .

----------


## Naumov

> ,    ?


       .
          .   .



> .
> 
>    .    ,   ,    .


    ,       .  .




> .
>    ,  .


    .    ,    .




> ,            ?
> 
>    " "


         .   .

----------


## Enic

> .    ,    .


    ,       .  .






> .   .





> .


 




> 


    1  8.3  .    



  , .

----------

3.0   2.0         ..       ,        ..         ,     ..

----------

*Enic*,            3.0

----------


## Enic

> ,     ..


 

  ,     .  .

----------


## .

*Naumov*,    !

----------


## Enic

> *Enic*,            3.0

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 1  8.3


  .  -    .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=527673

----------


## Enic

.

  .

----------


## Enic

:Smilie: 

    1  8.3.      .
     2015     


         ,     .

----------



----------

